# Certains mails ne se mettent pas dans messages envoyés



## oclairedelalune (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mountain Lion 10.8.2
Mail 6.2
Comptes orange en imap

Voilà 2 fois que j'envoie des mails avec PJ un peu lourdes (4.5 mo), le déclenchement d'envoi met un certain temps à se lancer (rien ne se passe pendant 20 secondes environ), puis l'envoi débute et se termine sans aucun message d'erreur. Mais.. le mail n'apparaît pas dans messages envoyés. la boite "boite d'envoi" n'apparaît pas non plus. Par contre, dans brouillons, je retrouve le mail en question inachevé (enregistré en partie par l'enregistrement automatique). Alors que j'ai bien finalisé mon mail avant d'appuyer sur envoi. 

Je ne sais pas si les destinataires ont finalement reçu ces mails (je viens de leur demander et n'ai pas encore de réponse). 

Précision : ça n'arrive pas à tous les coups, j'ai seulement remarqué ça pour des mails avec PJ

Que se passe-t-il et comment arranger ça ??
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------

La bonne nouvelle c'est que les destinataires ont bien reçu les messages !

mais moi j'ai plus de trace..


----------



## otgl (14 Décembre 2012)

A priori, je dirais que ton serveur est essoufflé par la taille de la pièce jointe. Pour le laisser respirer un peu, je te conseillerais de désactiver l'option Stocker les brouillons sur le serveur (en décochant Mail > Préférences > Comptes > Comportements des BAL > Stocker les brouillons sur le serveur).

Pour forcer les Messages envoyés à se réactualiser, sélectionne le dossier Message envoyés et dans le menu de Mail, choisis BAL > Reconstruire.


----------



## oclairedelalune (15 Décembre 2012)

Merci ! 

A force de chercher ce qui pourrait bien améliorer la situation j'ai aussi pensé à décocher cette case. d'autant que ça m'agace plutôt cet enregistrement des brouillons ; quand je tarde un peu, j'ai jusqu'à 5 versions de brouillons. J'ai aussi fait la reconstruction des messages envoyés : mais rien n'est revenu !

Je viens de faire un envoi avec une pj de 2 Mo : l'envoi s'est lancé immédiatement, ça a été aussi long que d'hab dans la progression, mais une fois fini le message s'est bien rangé dans les envoyés. A surveiller...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de lire ton autre sujet ouvert et je pense que tes problèmes viennent de la messagerie Orange ou du paramétrage de ton compte dans Mail.

L'IMAP, ça marche très bien sous Mountain Lion.

Perso, j'ai un compte Gmail en IMAP et j'en suis très satisfait.

Si tes problèmes ne se résolvent pas, tu devrais changer de messagerie et passer sur Gmail (ce qui n'empêche pas de garder les comptes Orange à côté).


----------

